# How to add rubber grips to slingshots



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Hey SSF!

I have been doing this for a little while now and in the past I used some modified forcepts/hemostats with the teeth ground off, but today I found the perfect pliers to expand and slip the larger diameter tubing onto metal forks for added traction and comfort.

Details in the video:


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

very good my friend..thank you for sharing...I am going to pick up a pair of those pliers...~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Andyap (Sep 14, 2014)

Very useful tip on how to slip rubber tubing on to the forks. Will try out this method on my next new Alum slingshot.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

oldmiser said:


> very good my friend..thank you for sharing...I am going to pick up a pair of those pliers...~AKAOldmiser





Andyap said:


> Very useful tip on how to slip rubber tubing on to the forks. Will try out this method on my next new Alum slingshot.
> 
> Thanks for sharing.


Thanks guys, I will note that polishing the tips of the pliers will help but only about 1/2" way up the tips. I find that under tension the tubing wants to slip but if there is a little traction, it will slip less until you want it too.


----------



## toolmantf99 (Feb 16, 2012)

So wish you would have posted this about 6 hours sooner. Wrestled with some tubing for about half and hour last night and gave up. Went with a paracord wrap then coated the paracord in water thin CA glue. It works, but the tubing would have been nicer. Oh well, now I know what to do for the next time. Thanks Metro for the video!


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

Body piercing "Ring pliers" work the same way. I use them for cuffs, sooooo much easier! Getting them wet is key.


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

toolmantf99 said:


> So wish you would have posted this about 6 hours sooner. Wrestled with some tubing for about half and hour last night and gave up. Went with a paracord wrap then coated the paracord in water thin CA glue. It works, but the tubing would have been nicer. Oh well, now I know what to do for the next time. Thanks Metro for the video!


HAHA, I thought about making some kind of jig to hold the rubber and slip the sling arm into it, but why do that when it's easier to wrestle the tubing on with the pliers.

Now you know


----------



## kwinpr (Sep 25, 2014)

Sweet...thanks for sharing!


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Guys, guys, guys, no need to go through all that trouble to provide friction or grippability-

Go to the Modifications forum

Find the topic "Slippery"

Look for my solution under "THWACK's Gripability update/upgrade of 11/7/14"

Solution is simple and effective. No need to buy special pliers or otherwise knock yourself out.

Best2u,

Mike


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Devoman said:


> Body piercing "Ring pliers" work the same way. I use them for cuffs, sooooo much easier! Getting them wet is key.


My cuffs were S&W.


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

those pliers are not easy to find lol


----------



## Bob E (Mar 23, 2015)

Most auto parts stores should carry them.


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

I have looked in auto zone and chiefs and rielies they have them but not the one shown above.


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*I ordered a pair like Eric's from Princess Auto in Canada - Powerfist # 8007382, Straight Nose External Snap Ring Pliers. Pliers five bucks, shipping fifteen bucks. :screwy:** OldMiser sez he found them on ebay.*


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

There is another method one of the vets here told me about

using cords to strech em over , by feeding 2 pcs of cord thru the tube

then pulling in opposit direction to strech over forks . Haven't tried it yet

so not able to comment on it .


----------



## PeskyMaus (Mar 10, 2015)

Does anyone know about the merits of spraying catapults with 'rubber spray?' I've seen a lot of YouTube vids on repairing bumpers with the stuff, but its rather expensive and would love to know if anyone has any first-hand experience of using it - especially on HDPE.


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

I have read of a few that used that tool dipping product if you have the
Patience of waiting thru sveral layers to dry
Then go for it , me i want to get it done n have some fun lol .


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

PeskyMaus said:


> Does anyone know about the merits of spraying catapults with 'rubber spray?' I've seen a lot of YouTube vids on repairing bumpers with the stuff, but its rather expensive and would love to know if anyone has any first-hand experience of using it - especially on HDPE.


It sucks. Rolls off after maybe 15-20 shots. No staying power at all. Rhino or truck bed coating may work but it's realllly thick. I am talking about the spray stuff.

The dip stuff is different but again thick everywhere.


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Hey Eric I received that sweet Lil SS today thanks will post pics shortly !
Joe .


----------



## PeskyMaus (Mar 10, 2015)

Metropolicity said:


> PeskyMaus said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone know about the merits of spraying catapults with 'rubber spray?' I've seen a lot of YouTube vids on repairing bumpers with the stuff, but its rather expensive and would love to know if anyone has any first-hand experience of using it - especially on HDPE.
> ...


Thanks for that - you've confirmed my suspicions. By the way, thanks for your incredibly informative videos - just built a banding rig based on yours!


----------



## DJP (Mar 29, 2013)

Those pliers are sometimes called Circlip Pliers (most automotive shops will have them). You get internal and external ones. Both would work I guess.


----------



## omanico (May 29, 2015)

Thanks for the Tip, I'm ganna try this.


----------

